# Jesus' Choice of Judas as one of the 12 Disciples



## blhowes (Sep 30, 2009)

Mat 10:2-4 Now the names of the twelve apostles are these; The first, Simon, who is called Peter, and Andrew his brother; James the son of Zebedee, and John his brother; Philip, and Bartholomew; Thomas, and Matthew the publican; James the son of Alphaeus, and Lebbaeus, whose surname was Thaddaeus; Simon the Canaanite, and *Judas Iscariot, who also betrayed him*.​
I picked up my son from work yesterday and on the way home he asked questions about Jesus and Judas. First, he wondered if Jesus knew beforehand that Judas was the one who would betray him. I told him I think he did. He then asked why Jesus would choose Judas, knowing he was evil and that he would betray him. Good question. Any thoughts?

My son's questions got me thinking:
1. What criteria do you think Jesus used to choose his 12 disciples?
2. Since they would become leaders in the church, I presume they'd have to satisfy the conditions in Titus and I Timothy. Did Judas satisfy those conditions?


----------



## jason d (Sep 30, 2009)

I would say Jesus choose Judas to fulfill Scripture and so that Judas would become a guide to Jesus' arrest, thus His crucifiction, thus redemption!

*“Brothers, the Scripture had to be fulfilled, which the Holy Spirit spoke beforehand by the mouth of David concerning Judas, who became a guide to those who arrested Jesus."*
- Acts 1:16

*“For it is written in the Book of Psalms,

'May his camp become desolate,
and let there be no one to dwell in it’;
and
'Let another take his office.’"*
- Acts 1:20


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 30, 2009)

blhowes said:


> 2. Since they would become leaders in the church, I presume they'd have to satisfy the conditions in Titus and I Timothy. *Did Judas satisfy those conditions?*​




Yes. All the apostles did. 
2 Corinthians 12:12 Truly the signs of an apostle were accomplished among you with all perseverance, in signs and wonders and mighty deeds.


The other apostles labored daily with Judas and clearly recognized his qualifications. They did not all point to him when Jesus announced that one of them would betray Him.

Mark 14:19 And they began to be sorrowful, and to say to Him one by one, "Is it I?" And another said, "Is it I?"

.​


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 30, 2009)

blhowes said:


> My son's questions got me thinking:
> 1. What criteria do you think Jesus used to choose his 12 disciples?
> 2. Since they would become leaders in the church, I presume they'd have to satisfy the conditions in Titus and I Timothy. Did Judas satisfy those conditions?



A few thoughts:

1. The disciples were initially chosen in order to receive training, not necessarily to fill an office right away. Thus,the rough parallel would be choosing 12 students for seminary or for the school of the prophets, rather than the Christian ministry, though after some time of training, they were given short "internships." The mystery of reprobation has already been alluded to.

2. See # 1. 

God bless,


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 30, 2009)

It is a reminder and a warning to all of us that a man can seem to be as close as possible to the Lord in appearance, and yet be far away in his heart.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

Is not Judas a perfect example of a person who was not granted grace? 

Judas reminds me of my own self; that if had not been for God's grace, I am no different from that man. 

Even if I see Christ with my own eyes, hear His voice, saw His miracles, and even if He offered me His friendship. I will still turn away because I am a sinful and that I have no ability to do anything good (apart from His grace).


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 1, 2009)

> Matthew 22:14
> 
> 14For many are called, but few are chosen.



Perhaps one reason, to prove out the painful truth that many hear and appear for a time to be Christians, but it time prove they are not.



> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XIV
> Of Saving Faith
> ...





> Chapter X
> Of Effectual Calling
> 
> IV. Others, not elected, although they may be called by the ministry of the Word,[15] and may have some common operations of the Spirit,[16] yet they never truly come unto Christ, and therefore cannot be saved:[17] much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, and the laws of that religion they do profess.[18] And to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious, and to be detested.[19]


----------

